
Ask HN: Method of tracking login time for a web app? - Jonnax
Are there any good solutions for tracking the time people are logged into and using a web app?<p>Got a scenario where we want to share the cost of a floating licence fairly between multiple teams. And rather than us logging into a spreadsheet manually, I was wondering if there&#x27;s a tool that could do that easily.<p>Would an SSO tool be able to do that?<p>I know there&#x27;s browser extensions but it feels like a hassle to set up.<p>Perhaps a web proxy? Would it be possible to set something good up with nginx, Apache or HA Proxy, that would sit in front of the web app?<p>Perhaps a firewall could do the job? Somehow counting sessions per IP? But then it gets tricky to work backwards to user, and would have to MITM the traffic?<p>Or maybe there&#x27;s some nice opensource tool that does this in a really nice and easy way?
======
Findeton
You could create an nginx proxy configuration that for each request for a
certain webpage, it not only redirects to the webpage but also sends a
subquery to another server or microservice that you need to implement, which
would log the origin IP and timestamp. Then you use/process that information.

